# Confused about Xikar XI cutter lineup



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, I did quite a bit of reading and research on Xikar xi cutter lineup. They have the 3 main one xi1, 2 and 3. There is other that they use for store specific promo which is labeled as x4.

From what I read xi1, 2 and 3 are really same cutter, only difference is the materials used for handle. Going by that, performance should be all the same between 3 lines, but reading reviews that doesnt seem to be the case. Folks say that 2 is cheapest of all and feel lightest, it doesnt have as good of cut as 1 and 3 and so on.

That is what is confusing me, if only difference is finish, shouldnt all of them have same performance? Should I just go with 2 since it is cheapest, or splurge on 1 or 3. I know that 3 has some super special editions made of unicorn skin and baby tears, but I definitely dont need those.

Thanks for the help


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Let me start off what a Xikar Representative told me one day when our path crossed in a local B & M. The X1, X2, and last X3 Cutters all have the exact *SAME* blades, and the only difference is what I will call the exterior finish. The only truly different blades are the DAMASCUS STEEL that is available in some of the upper end pricy cutters.

If you just want to cut your Cigars do not have to impress anyone at the country club, B & M, and last can live with the available color. The X2i is the best deal.

Now let me explain what the same Xikar Representative told me about the "X-4"s" that the STG Companies sell as a Xikar. Scandavian Tabacco Group, CI, CigarBid, and last Cigars Dot Com. Those cutter were designed by Xikar for STG, and apparently the STG companies will warranty the X4I's they sell brand Smiley, HC, Oliva, etc.

There is a guy in Louisville KY, Scrim by Hutch he does Cuistom Cutters that are word class, he use the X3I's are his platform to build off of. Plus does some of Xikar high dollar stuff. Google search will produce his web-site.

I have one of the X4's it work as good as my other X3i, so that is the best info I can share with you.

I keep getting Cutters, Lighters as presents, most are in a draw, unopened, and soon I will sit down, and decide what I want to keep, and list for sale the ones I want to turn into Cigars, or cash to buy some more sticks.

Hope this all help you understand the differences.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

cvrle1 said:


> From what I read xi1, 2 and 3 are really same cutter, only difference is the materials used for handle. Going by that, performance should be all the same between 3 lines, but reading reviews that doesnt seem to be the case. Folks say that 2 is cheapest of all and feel lightest, it doesnt have as good of cut as 1 and 3 and so on.


My experience is that the heft of the more substantial materials help to weight the cutter down in your hand, which feels like it improves the ease of cut. Conversely, holding the fiber glass feels very light and the texture doesn't grip well, which means you need to have a firmer grasp to prevent it from slipping, so the cutting experience is simply not as enjoyable or easy.

YMMV.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> My experience is that the heft of the more substantial materials help to weight the cutter down in your hand, which feels like it improves the ease of cut. Conversely, holding the fiber glass feels very light and the texture doesn't grip well, which means you need to have a firmer grasp to prevent it from slipping, so the cutting experience is simply not as enjoyable or easy.
> 
> YMMV.


That's a great point about weight, and the X2i is the lightweight in the bunch. Don't own a X2i, or is a Xi2 but have used my friends a couple of time, it is lighter then my Xi3, or is it a X3i?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like the lightness of the 2. You can toss it in your pocket and forget about it. I have all three there's really no difference in cut.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I like the lightness of the 2. You can toss it in your pocket and forget about it. I have all three there's really no difference in cut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Or toss it in the truck and forget it totally lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Or toss it in the truck and forget it totally lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So true..wish it wasn't but it is...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I love the Xi2. I had an Xi4 once and lost it. It was from CI with their happy face on it. It didn’t cut any better. Then I had my first black Xi2. I brought it into Nica and it was great. I didn’t check any luggage as I had a travel backpack. I did actually pay more to carry it in then check it. The equivalent of the Nica TSA seizes that Xi-2, but let me take my V cutter on board. I was pissed at first. The saving grace was I could buy another under $30 and it had a fresh blade. 

I personally would never pay more for a cutter than a decent black or colored Xi2. I did buy a cutter that I saw for $40 that was a combination of a Guillotine and had scissors handles. It works but no better than the Xi-2. 

These are just my experiences. Having a sharp ass pocket knife comes in handy more times than I would care to mention. You just have to work it around the cap. Small, thin bladed, made for whittling a piece of scrap wood. But as stated YMMV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have the Xi2 and VX2. $30 each I thought was steep for a cutter, but the Xi2 cuts great and as others have said, it's lightweight and goes great in a pocket. Everyone always wants to use my cutter because it's cuts good. Some people will buy every version because his name is Dino, but use the cutter you like. Same blades, different grips, have fun.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> I have the Xi2 and VX2. $30 each I thought was steep for a cutter, but the Xi2 cuts great and as others have said, it's lightweight and goes great in a pocket. Everyone always wants to use my cutter because it's cuts good. Some people will buy every version because his name is Dino, but use the cutter you like. Same blades, different grips, have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have red, white, blue, green, black, grey, and one with a design. It's like pokemon..lol..I get em on eBay, usually around 17$.. Most I've paid is 20$, least is 11$.. I

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I have red, white, blue, green, black, grey, and one with a design. It's like pokemon..lol..I get em on eBay, usually around 17$.. Most I've paid is 20$, least is 11$.. I
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


See, you're a smart shopper. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> See, you're a smart shopper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The warranty makes taking a chance easy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks all for helpful replies. I am keeping an eye out for cheap ones on ebay. Someone had a great idea a while ago that I red on puff. Buy cheapest xikar whatever, no matter how bad condition is. Then take it to the local xikar dealer and get replaced for brand new one with their lifetime warranty. Would have never thought of that if I didnt read it.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

SurfnSafari said:


> Now let me explain what the same Xikar Representative told me about the "X-4"s" that the STG Companies sell as a Xikar. Scandavian Tabacco Group, CI, CigarBid, and last Cigars Dot Com. Those cutter were designed by Xikar for STG, and apparently the STG companies will warranty the X4I's they sell brand Smiley, HC, Oliva, etc.


So does the X4 feature exact same blades as Xi1/2/3 or who on the earth knows?


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

I was at an Event yesterday at a B & M with a big Xikar inventory, ther guy who mention the Xi2 was *lighter in weight* was 100% correct as I picked to fell the weight of the Xi2 Xi1, and Xi3. The *Xi2* was significantly lighter.

But honestly like I said all have the same blades, warranty so it just comes down to budget, and what your really want just function the KIA, Cadalic, or Rolls Royce. All will get the job done great, some just are prettier.


----------

